# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Choix de la liaison et cardinalit

## rokawear

Bonjour  tous, 

Jespre tre dans la bonne section.

En fait je dois raliser une liaison entre une table produit, catgorie et sous catgorie.

Exemple dans les table:

Catgorie 

Electrique                             
Manuel                                 

SousCategorie

Visseuse 
Raboteuse 


Pour un produit qui tre Tournevis Bosch, il appartient  la sous catgorie Visseuse, et Visseuse appartient a la catgorie lectrique.







S'il vous plait quelle est la meilleure combinaison et pourquoi?
mes cardinalites sont elles correctes?

je penche pour le lien produit -> souscategorie -> categorie.  Mais je sais pas justifier.

merci pour vos retours.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Avec les exemples donns il n'y a pas de vritable hirarchie entre ce que vous avez appel sous-catgorie et catgorie
je verrai plutt un modle comme suit

[PRODUIT] 1,1 --- (categoriser) --- 0,n [CATEGORIE]
......│
......└------ 1,1 --- (utiliser) -------- 0,n [ENERGIE]

Parmi les nergies, on pourra en effet avoir manuel et lectrique, mais aussi thermique (ex : le matriel de jardinage et de bcheronnage)

----------


## Paprick

Bonjour,
Avec votre 2me MCD, on ne sait pas  quelle sous-catgorie appartient le produit : donc ce n'est pas correct.
S'il y a vraiment une hirarchie entre Catgorie et SousCatgorie, alors votre 1er MCD est le bon ; sinon, suivez les recommandations de escartefigue.

----------


## rokawear

Bonsoir, 

Merci pour vos diffrents retour. a me permet de mieux comprendre le principe. Dans le cas de mon besoin c'est le 1ere MCD qui est correct.

Merci.

----------


## escartefigue

Hum...

Prenons l'exemple des rabots, il en existe des modles  main et des modles lectriques, comment allez vous faire avec le 1er MCD ?

----------


## fsmrel

Ave tutti,

Aprs une trs longue interruption bien involontaire, je peux enfin me manifester. Dinstinct la proposition de Matre Paprick me convient car elle est on ne peut plus naturelle et roawear a eu le reflexe lui aussi den tomber daccord. Capitaine, il en va des rabots comme des tire-bouchons et de la programmation oriente objets, mais jai du mal  voir comment lbauche du 1er MCD propos ne convient pas. Pourrais-tu tre plus explicite, notamment avec la ncessit de lnergie  associer, ce qui, par exemple, dans le cas objets OO (comme dans celui de ma rflexion du reste) nest pas pertinent... Quai-je rat ?

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour Franois, heureux de te voir enfin de retour  ::): 

Sur le 1er MCD, une sous-catgorie est lie  une et une seule catgorie, pourquoi pas.
Mais, si je reprends l'exemple de la sous-catgorie "rabots", comme il en existe des lectriques et des manuels, a ne convient pas, la mme sous-catgorie est ici relie  deux catgories.
Il en va de mme pour les tondeuses de jardin, dont il existe des modles manuels ( rouleaux rotatifs, devenus rares, mais qui existent toujours), des modles lectriques et des modles thermiques.

De mon point de vue, la catgorie doit tre renomme "nergie" et elle est sans rapport avec la catgorie, d'o ma proposition de deux associations distinctes.

----------


## fsmrel

Damned! Encore une fois, tu as parfaitement raison, Capitaine !
Jaurais d regarder lexemple propos par rokawear  dans son 1er message... 

Et merci  toi  propos de mon retour  :;):

----------

